# NPD - Hyva Pedalboard



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Ordered a Hyva 18”x13” Hyva pedalboard out of London, Ontario and had the owner of Hyva, Josh L., did all the wiring.

Starting with the Quartermaster QMX 6; I am big fan of thegigrig stuff and have owned a few Quartermasters (QMX) which is a looper that also features “flip flop” switches for each loop (6 in total). The Flip Flop works like this; I have activated the Vemuram fuzz (loop 1) and GFI Jonassus (loop 2) flip flop switches and If I’m using the fuzz, and then hit loop 2 to activate the Jonassus, it will switch off the fuzz (and vice versa). You could do that with all 6 flip flop switches, which would only play one pedal at a time, however, it works best when you don’t want to stack overdrives (especially the high gain fuzz and high gain side of the Jonassus). The red LED in the pic below indicates that the flip flop was activated for footswitch 2 (blue LED is normal operation).

The Quartermaster has soft switches and the brilliant part of this unit is that it keeps everything quiet and adds a small amount of compression - everything sounds better with the QMX. Great product that never disappoints!

The pedals involved and the associated loops are as follows:

Loop 1: Vemuram Myriad Fuzz (Josh Smith signature)
Loop 2: GFI Jonassus (ultra flexible overdrive)
Loop 3: Jackson Golden Boy (flexible low/medium overdrive)
Loop 4: Strymon Deco
Loop 5: Neo Micro Vent
Loop 6: Strymon Volante

The pedal placement on the board was amended from my original layout and suggested by Josh (brilliantly I might add) to fit in the compact floor plan of the board. I wanted the delay and the Golden Boy close to my feet as the foot switches on the pedals will be hit regularly (to add the boost on the GB or change the clipping mode on the GB and change the delay preset on the Volante).

The board is powered by a Strymon Zuma and Ojai

Conclusion: sounds great and very quiet. Hyva did a great job on the board and the wiring. Affordable, compact and great looking unit.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Great review and explanation, thank you so much Alex!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I updated my board and replaced two overdrive slots w/ a Nordland ODR-1 and a Browne Protein. The top right slot is for a fuzz and still open (the Fairfield is there temporarily). The Pedal Tape is excellent for affixing pedals. Mighty strong and much cleaner than velcro.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Larrivee (Nov 16, 2014)

That does look awesome - I like the gigrig approach!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Pedal Tape ????


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Pedal Tape ????


Here you go.









Godlyke - Power Grip Pedal Mounting Tape - 1 m


Godlyke - Power Grip Pedal Mounting Tape - 1 m




www.long-mcquade.com













5m Pedal Board Tape


Professional Guitar Effects Switching & Power Supply Solutions International shipping




shop.thegigrig.com


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Alex said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks, looks a lot like some outdoor Velcro I bought last year.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Ah, thanks, looks a lot like some outdoor Velcro I bought last year.


It's super strong and clean. When using a butter knife, it also comes off easily from a pedalboard or pedal and leaves no marks.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

v 3.0

Replaced the Strymon Volante and the Neo Rotary with a Diamond ML DLX and Dawner Prince Pulse. The additional room allowed my ZVEX Super Hard On to get on board and shares the loop with the JAM Rattler. Cleaned up the top and under the board as well. I have a placeholder to cover a couple screw marks. The loops are as follows:

Loop 1: JAM Pedal Rattler / ZVEX Super Hard On
Loop 2: Nordland ODR-1
Loop 3: Browne Amplification Protein 
Loop 4: Strymon Deco
Loop 5: Dawner Prince Pulse
Loop 6: Diamond Memory Lane DLX


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Alex said:


> v 3.0
> 
> Replaced the Strymon Volante and the Neo Rotary with a Diamond ML DLX and Dawner Prince Pulse. The additional room allowed my ZVEX Super Hard On to get on board and shares the loop with the JAM Rattler. Cleaned up the top and under the board as well. I have a placeholder to cover a couple screw marks. The loops are as follows:
> 
> ...


Why do you waste your money on this kind of cheap crap?





Just kidding, beautiful board.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> Why do you waste your money on this kind of cheap crap?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, I know. I should just get a Dumble


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Alex said:


> yep, I know. I should just get a Dumble


I'm going to be honest. As much as I do my best to understand why expensive gear is expensive and appreciate that there is a law of diminishing returns as gear escalates in price. I really don't understand Trainwrecks or Dumbles for the life of me.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Okay Player said:


> I'm going to be honest. As much as I do my best to understand why expensive gear is expensive and appreciate that there is a law of diminishing returns as gear escalates in price. I really don't understand Trainwrecks or Dumbles for the life of me.


Supply and demand, of course. Massive lack of supply (especially the TW) and huge internet-driven demand. 

But I hear what you're saying. Both amps, while interesting, wouldn't be a complete solution to my needs. At least the clones I've played, as I never played a real version of either. That damn _supply_ thing.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

High/Deaf said:


> Supply and demand, of course. Massive lack of supply (especially the TW) and huge internet-driven demand.
> 
> But I hear what you're saying. Both amps, while interesting, wouldn't be a complete solution to my needs. At least the clones I've played, as I never played a real version of either. That damn _supply_ thing.


I understand the supply and demand concept, as I said, it's the law of diminishing returns aspect that leaves me confused. On a more pedal related note, I heard something interesting a few days ago "Such and such pedal is really great, but doesn't garner a lot of attention. It'll take someone using it on a big song or album and the you'll never be able to find them again." Sounds familiar, right?


----------

